# 21' Santana or 21' Venture Macgregor?



## timberninja (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi new sailor here looking to buy my first boat. Found a couple I like,both 21' both a decent price. Everything that I have looked up about the Venture and the Santana have been positive. But Im wondering which of the two has a better layout inside the cabin. I have two kids and a wife that will eventually be joining me when I have a little more experience. The cockpit size on both seems ok, but Ive only have seen pictures. Would a 21' be too small??? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome to sailnet...

The Catalina 22 would be the small trailerable sailboat I would recommend as a first boat. Very popular, lots of parts available, lots for sale/resale and a large owner's network.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

For daysailing the 21' should be fine for you and your family. For overnighters it would certainly be possible but not the most comfortable. If you pick good weather, the cockpit can be used to sleep in and gaze at the stars.

I say get the one that is in the best condition for the price. Which one has nicer sails? 

The Macgregor looks like a more open cabin to me.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

2 adults and 2 kids might get a little cramped for anything other than an overnighter in a 21 foot boat.


----------



## cochitiman (Oct 8, 2012)

I've had both--an S 21 and a Mac 21. The S 21 swing keel has a little more headroom and is quite a bit stiffer than the Mac. S 21 is stronger built but there is a design flaw with the swing keel that can be a bear to fix. The Mac is much lighter to pull and launch at 1100 lbs vs. 1700. I loved them both. The Santana will make u feel more secure in a blow--small mainsail makes u need a 110 jib or so. Both would be small to overnight but doable but are both great daysailors. I overnighted in both many times with me and 2 dogs--a few times with an actual human.


----------

